#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [資料] 大象們的避暑妙招！

## 雪麒

最近在WCS（Wildlife Conservation Society，國際野生生物保護學會）做傳播組實習生，內容主要就是寫科普文章，通過各種渠道向公眾宣導野生動物相關知識。
以下是一篇關於大象如何適應高溫天氣的科普文章。嗯，我寫的_(:з」∠)_
如果有什麼建議也請提出～

引言

三伏天到了！當你不開空調就睡不著覺的時候，東南亞和非洲草原上的大象們卻悠然自得。體型碩大的大象如何適應熱帶的酷熱環境？且聽WCS向你道來。

正文


By Thomas Breuer (CC BY 2.5, via Wikimedia Commons)

熱帶和亞熱帶的酷暑環境，可不是和你鬧著玩兒的。然而自然選擇和大自然的鬼斧神工給了大象們不少對付酷熱天氣的“法寶”。以及，大象自己也有許多生活小妙招，讓他們在炎炎夏日仍能怡然自得。

【妙招1：扇動大耳朵】

By Mister-E (CC BY 2.0 , via Wikimedia Commons)

大象的耳朵表面積很大，並分佈著大量的毛細血管。熱的血液流經毛細血管，可以幫助大象散發體內的熱量到環境中。通過扇動耳朵，大象可以主動加速這一散發熱量的過程。非洲象生活在最炎熱的氣候中，同時也有著最大的耳廓。

【妙招2：泥土作為防曬霜】

By Vikram Gupchup (CC BY-SA 3.0, via Wikimedia Commons)

成天在熱帶的大太陽底下活動，大象不會曬傷嗎？你的擔心還真不無道理。雖然看上去粗糙，可大象的皮膚其實也是很敏感的。不過，聰明的大象會定期在泥地裡“洗澡”，讓自己身上裹上一層泥巴。洗完後，通常大象還會用長鼻子往自己身上抛灑塵土，待變幹時，就成了一層遮擋陽光的天然保護層，與我們所用的防曬霜有異曲同工之妙。

【妙招3：合理安排“工作時間”】

By Charlesjsharp (CC BY-SA 3.0, via Wikimedia Commons)

合理安排“工作時間”，避開高溫時段活動，也能讓自己免遭不少酷熱之苦。大象往往將自己的主要覓食時間選擇在早上、下午和晚上。而在一天中最炎熱的正午，大象則往往在樹底下休息。

參考：

Narasimhan, A. (2008). "Why do elephants have big ear flaps?". _Resonance_ 13 (7): 638–47. doi:10.1007/s12045-008-0070-5.Shoshani, J., ed. (2000). _Elephants: Majestic Creatures of the Wild_. Checkmark Books. ISBN 0-87596-143-6.Rowe, M. F., et al. "Heat storage in Asian elephants during submaximal exercise: behavioral regulation of thermoregulatory constraints on activity in endothermic gigantotherms." _The Journal of experimental biology_ 216.10 (2013): 1774-1785.

----------


## 狼王白牙

如此的近拍珍貴大象，並且做為 CC-BY-SA 分享出來的攝影師們，在此致上最高敬意，
因為他們無法像大象一樣用泥漿裹住自己，泥漿在熱帶地區還有一個作用，
就是做為防蚊蟲之用。因此攝影師們還得冒著蚊蟲叮咬之苦拍下這些照片。
感謝雪麒科普。

----------

